# Bei größerer Datenmenge Verbindung getrennt!



## juergp (13. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Ich surfe ins Web mit einem Ethernet-Router (Speedtouch 510).
Ich verbinde mich auf einen Datenbank-Server mittels einer VPN-Verbindung.
Kann ganz normal einige Datensätze abrufen.
Nur wenn ich größere Datenmengen abrufe, trennt er automatisch die Verbindung.

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen, an was es liegt, dass die Verbindung getrennt wird, da ich keine Inhalte einer Tabelle abrufen kann, die mehr Daten enthalten.

P.S.: Ein Bekannter benutzt ISDN-> bei ihm funktioniert alles. Also muss es wohl bei mir liegen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

lg
juergp


----------

